# Whizzer wanted



## squeedals (Oct 3, 2014)

I know.......post in the wanted section, but I figured this thread is the best place to look for a Whizzer seller. I'm looking for a running Whizzer  that needs some work ( paint maybe, some cosmetics, tires, etc) No basket cases. There's a nice 46 on the Bay but he wants $1400 plus shipping and it doesn't run. He says it turn over but that is all. Here is the link. Is this a good deal??? Not running makes me wary. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161438925446?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Don


----------



## squeedals (Oct 6, 2014)

Any thoughts on the eBay Whizzer and price he wants????


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 6, 2014)

thats a great deal,i wouldnt sell any of mine that cheap


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a good price, I paid $1300 ea. for two different complete bikes from a friend.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 6, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> thats a great deal,i wouldnt sell any of mine that cheap




Even not running? What about the "bend" in the frame that one eBayer brought up?


----------



## squeedals (Oct 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> That's a good price, I paid $1300 ea. for two different complete bikes from a friend.




Were they running? I know this needs a lot of work but I'm up for it.........


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 6, 2014)

I paid 850 shipped a few years back for my fully rebuilt H engine, then a few hundred for the mounting, exhaust, controls, then strap it to the ballon tire bike of your choice with the right clearance. I went the rout of finding a good running engine first, how mechanical are you? Can you get it running? Are you prepared for a possible "headache"? It could be a great deal tho and a simple fix....


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have also seen a few really good deals on Craig's list around the US for whizzers. Explore your options!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 6, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> I paid 850 shipped a few years back for my fully rebuilt H engine, then a few hundred for the mounting, exhaust, controls, then strap it to the ballon tire bike of your choice with the right clearance. I went the rout of finding a good running engine first, how mechanical are you? Can you get it running? Are you prepared for a possible "headache"? It could be a great deal tho and a simple fix....





It's a crap shoot........he says good compression. That's a good sign, but I'm taking him at his word. I can get it running but who knows what it needs......coil, plug, carb rebuild, all a headache I guess. I'm assuming it's an H engine. Don't know a whole lot about Whizzers but no better way to learn than getting one like this.  I just wish it was running. I have some show quality balloners but don't want to turn them into a Whizzer for a number of reasons. Most I see where Phantoms anyway and I don't own a Phantom. Love a good project as all my bikes with the exception of the 51 Shelby were full restos.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 6, 2014)

.my frame is factory made. There should be deep crimping on the belt drive side like the schwinn not a flat depression or bend. Also a 1948 frame date If you get it you will need a better fork on it and front brake. If it stat for a while the tank will need cleaning. And a carb rebuilt.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2014)

squeedals said:


> Were they running? I know this needs a lot of work but I'm up for it.........




no, but one had run, and the other was rebuilt, so, with no more than $100 or so, they were fine.
But, yea, you could do better... I sold 3 complete kit runners(least they coughed and putted) for $850-$1000.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 6, 2014)

i bought two of them off bricycle. One is on my military themed whizzer. The other one is getting some custom work done to it.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> no, but one had run, and the other was rebuilt, so, with no more than $100 or so, they were fine.
> But, yea, you could do better... I sold 3 complete kit runners(least they coughed and putted) for $850-$1000.





Yeah Bri........I was thinking his $1400 for an un-restored, not running bike that needs a ton of work was some what high.......I wrote him and asked what his bottom $$ is. Waiting to hear the song and dance. 


Don


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a fair price, there's a lot of value there being complete and original.  That belt guard is hard to find and the tank looks nice and it has the drop stand.  If the motor has good compression and a spark getting running should be a piece of cake.  I'm almost temped to get it for the parts I need.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 7, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> That's a fair price, there's a lot of value there being complete and original.  That belt guard is hard to find and the tank looks nice and it has the drop stand.  If the motor has good compression and a spark getting running should be a piece of cake.  I'm almost temped to get it for the parts I need.



   Go for it........just too any unknowns on a non runner. I am going to stary out with a good runner and I can do the rest.........


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 7, 2014)

your gonna pay one way or the other......alot of times you buy a project thinking you can save money and scoff at the restored "high" priced "done" bikes........then by the time you created what you thought you wanted you look back and say "dang that high priced one is cheap!".........a wise old curmudgeon once told me "you cant buy time......money you can make over and over"


----------



## squeedals (Oct 7, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> your gonna pay one way or the other......alot of times you buy a project thinking you can save money and scoff at the restored "high" priced "done" bikes........then by the time you created what you thought you wanted you look back and say "dang that high priced one is cheap!".........a wise old curmudgeon once told me "you cant buy time......money you can make over and over"





Understood. But I like a good project and it keeps me busy and out of trouble.  Besides.......you can do the bike like you want to and the bleeding is slow. You may not save money but it's your creation after all is said and done. I've resored a few bikes and cars and some times you end up better......some times worse. With bikes anyways......cars........very rarely.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 7, 2014)

ahh yes the saddistic slow bleed.......


----------



## squeedals (Oct 7, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> ahh yes the saddistic slow bleed.......





Invigorating yet bankrupting.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm not sure how you can rationalize owning this and still consider yourself an environmentalist but here ya go (if you figure out a way LMK because I'm struggling with the same quandary).

http://austin.fr.craigslist.org/mcy/4685286492.html


----------

